# انواع الطائرات



## fullbank (26 يوليو 2006)

ساحاول ان اجمع لكم جميع الانواع


----------



## fullbank (26 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="2 70"] 





بدأ برنامج اف/ايه -22 (رابتور)في بداية الثمانينات لتطوير مقاتلة تكتيكية متطورة ، طائرة مقاتلة من الجيل القادم مصممة لمواجهة القوات الجوية الروسية خلال الحرب الباردة بين أمريكا و الاتحاد السوفيتي ، ومع سقوط حائط برلين اتسع دور المقاتلة التكتيكية المتطورة ليشمل قدرات متعددة المهام مثل مهام الضرب الدقيق للأهدف الأرضية
*تاريخها وتطورها*

في أبريل 1991 فازت شركة لوكهيد مارتين بمسابقة تصنيع مقاتلة تكتيكية متقدمة ، وفازت بعقد لتصنيع طائرة اختبار في أغسطس 1991 ، بدأ تصنيع طراز رابتور 4001 عام 1994 وظهرت للوجود في ابريل 1997 وطارت لأول مرة في 7 سبتمبر 1997 ، وبعد حوالي 3 سنوات في اختبارات الطيران الأولية ، تم نقل رابتور 4001 من اسطول اختبارات الطيران في نوفمبر 2000 وتم تصنيع طائرتين أخريين ليس بهدف الطيران وانما بهدف اختبار الثبات والبلى في مقر شركة لوكيد ، انتهى اختبار البلى بعد 20 ألف ساعة وهو يعادل ضعفين واف/ايه 22 (رابتور) هي الطائرة المقاتلة الأولى التي تقود السيطرة الجوية من خلال التخفي الجوي وهي قادرة على أداء الهمام المتعددة من خلال التخفي على المدى الطويل ولا تبارى في معارك الطائرات المقاتلة القريبة ، كما أنها عالية الدقة في الهجوم على الأهداف الأرضية التصنيع اف/ايه 22 يتم تصنيعها للقوات الجوية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بواسطة شركة لوكهيد مارتين ايرودايناميكس ، بالتعاون مع شركة بوينج كمقاول رئيسي من الباطن والمحركات من شركة برات آند ويتنينصف العمر الافتراضي في الخدمة التشغيلية •
*التوصيف الفني*

اف/ايه 22 (رابتور) هي الطائرة المقاتلة الأولى التي تقود السيطرة الجوية من خلال التخفي الجوي وهي قادرة على أداء الهمام المتعددة من خلال التخفي على المدى الطويل ولا تبارى في معارك الطائرات المقاتلة القريبة ، كما أنها عالية الدقة في الهجوم على الأهداف الأرضية التصنيع اف/ايه 22 يتم تصنيعها للقوات الجوية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بواسطة شركة لوكهيد مارتين ايرودايناميكس ، بالتعاون مع شركة بوينج كمقاول رئيسي من الباطن والمحركات من شركة برات آند ويتني •
*أهداف اف/ايه 22 الاستراتيجية*

تحقق السيطرة على المجالات الجوية لأي ساحة معركة من خلال المزج الماهر بين تقنيات التخفي والمحركات التي تدعم الطيران الطويل المدى واجهزة الاستشعار وإلكترونيات الطيران والمناورة وخفة وسرع الحركة والمدى الطويل، والأسلحة المحمولة بالداخل • هناك محركان برات آند ويتني اف119-بي دبليو-100 يمكنانها من التحليق إلى ارتفاعات عالية لا تنافس وتحقق السرعات الهجومية بالضغط والدفع القوي المتواصل متفوقة على مقاتلات اليوم 
*الأسلحة الرئيسية - التسليح*

منصة الأسلحة الرئيسية تحمل إما : 6 صواريخ متوسطة المدى بالتوجيه الراداري إيه آي إم -120 أو صاروخين إيه آي إم -120 وصاروخين 1000-إل بي جي بي يو-32 صواريخ الهجوم المشترك المباشر للهجوم الأرضي • كما تحمل صاروخين متتبعين للحرارة قصيري المدى إيه اي إم ج-9، واحد على كل جانب من منصة الأسلحة ، وكنتيجة لذلك يمكن للرابتور أن تطير على ارتفاعات عالية جداً وبعيدة جداً وسريعة جداً مع نسبة مخاطرة قليلة أن يتم كشفها أو اعتراضها ثم تضرب بحصانة تامة ضد الأهداف المحمولة جواً والأهداف الأرضية على حد سواء •
*الصفات المميزة*


4 أعمدة للنجاح - الرحلات الطويلة المدى - سرعة وخفة الحركة - التخفي - وإلكترونيات الطيران المتقدمة
فوق صوتية لفترات زمنية طويلة بدون الحاجة إلى تشغيل أجهزة الاحتراق الثانوية afterburners أو ما يسمى بخاصية الsupercruise
سهولة الصيانة - تتطلب اجراء الصيانة الدورية لمحرك برات أند ويتني اف 119 - بي دبليو -100 فقط 6 أدوات متوفرة بشكل تجاري
المعالج الشائع المدمج - سي آي بي - قلب جناح الإلكترونيات المدمجة ، هذه الحواسب الآلية الفائقة يمكنها معالجة 10.3 بليون بايت في الثانية
*المشاركة العالمية*

حكومة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لا تسمح حالياً ببيع الطائرة للدول الأجنبية
*الخدمة في القوات الجوية*

تخطط القوات الجوية الأمريكية إلى استخدام طائرات الرابتور خلال العقد القادم لاحلال الأسطول المتقادم من طائرات اف-15 ( الصقور)•
من المنتظر أن يتم تشغيل أول سرب من طائرات الرابتور خلال عام 2005 القواعد الرئيسية أعلنت القوات الجوية الأمريكية أن قاعدة لانجلي الجوية ، هامبتون ، ستكون أول قاعدة لطائرات الرابتور. وهناك قواعد أخرى مرشحة تشمل قاعدة إلمندورف في آلاسكا وإجلين وماونتين هوم ، أيداهو ومن المتوقع اختيار قاعدتين أو ثلاثة لتكون قاعدة لطائرات اف/ايه-22 وهناك اختبارات اضافية وتدريب على الطائرة سوف تكون في قاعدة ادواردز الجوية في كاليف ، ونيليس وتيندال ،ومن المقرر أن تبقى إف/ايه-22 في الخدمة على الأقل حتى عام 2040 •
[/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (29 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="2 70"] 
www.fas.org/man/dod_101/sys/ac/c_130.htm


c 130





m 
[/FRAME]


----------



## المتخصص الشفرة (19 أغسطس 2006)

تمام اوى 
مممتاااااز


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود رائع ومزيد من الطائرات


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (29 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع.*​


----------

